# Let's see them!



## countybrown (Feb 3, 2015)

For most of us in the Midwest and the East Coast, its been cold and wicked outside lately. Snowed all day Sunday and supposed to start again this afternoon. Temps have been between 2 and 5 today, with highs not supposed to break above 20 until Friday. Welcome to Wisconsin winter huh? 

So with that being the case, the wood stove has been earning it's keep. As usual it's a beautiful 75 inside. 

Let's see what you guys have going!  I'll start:


----------



## Simonkenton (Feb 3, 2015)

The little Waterford. 22 degrees in the NC mountains last night.


----------



## Chum Stains (Feb 3, 2015)

Supreme duet.. the dog cant decide what side he likes better..


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## lopiliberty (Feb 3, 2015)

This is a load of uglies to get me through until the night load.  Temps mid 20s outside today and a balmy 83 in the living room.  I love looking at peoples woodstove and hearth pictures.  I think I have woodstove sickness!


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 3, 2015)

Posting pictures is nigh on tantamount to finding the Holy Grail for me (did I actually get it right?!).  This is the stove in my workroom (in front of some of my work).  I use the furnace to keep the space at a base temperature 45-50F, the thermostat kicks on and warms the space to 58-60F  at 5:30AM and I light the stove at 6AM.  Once the stove is rocking along, I may reload mid-morning if it's really cold, but oftentimes I don't bother.  The space is always comfy, painting dries quickly, and I don't have to burn a lot of wood or break the bank to use the furnace.  I absolutely love this stove... my favorite offering from Woodstock.  It's not for everyone but I was sad to learn the Classi has been "retired".  I love its clean lines and way the soapstone has been showcased.  Quiet, elegant, and unassuming.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Bigsby (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## countybrown (Feb 3, 2015)

lopiliberty said:


> This is a load of uglies to get me through until the night load.  Temps mid 20s outside today and a balmy 83 in the living room.  I love looking at peoples woodstove and hearth pictures.  I think I have woodstove sickness!
> View attachment 152530


Don't worry, we all have the same sickness. That's why we hang around here. We all share a common love for the simple things in life, like finding happiness in heating our homes with good ole fashioned wood. 

Nice stoves people! Keep them coming!


----------



## Prichan (Feb 3, 2015)

countybrown said:


> For most of us in the Midwest and the East Coast, its been cold and wicked outside lately. Snowed all day Sunday and supposed to start again this afternoon. Temps have been between 2 and 5 today, with highs not supposed to break above 20 until Friday. Welcome to Wisconsin winter huh?
> 
> So with that being the case, the wood stove has been earning it's keep. As usual it's a beautiful 75 inside.
> 
> Let's see what you guys have going!  I'll start:


----------



## NHcpa (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## clark77 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Osuna (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## husky345 vermont resolute (Feb 3, 2015)

Cozy


----------



## celticdoll (Feb 3, 2015)

Finally got my Fisher wood stove hooked up. I bought this beauty last year and it has been taking up space and not producing. 
When I bought this house, I had a cousin "donate" a defiance wood stove insert which I had installed in my basement fireplace. Found this stove on craigslist and purchased it. Had a company install the pipe and hook the stove up because even though I am a DIYer...I won't go there and I don't do electrical either.
So pleased....
Tonight I finally have my Fisher Grandpa Bear hooked up. 
It was worth the wait. So warm. 
My main floor is about 2000 ft2...flooring around the hearth to be finished with 1 x 6 pine...can't wait to get this room done!!
Warm in MIchigan

check it out...i even got the "bear" claws when I bought it...
he he...


----------



## clark77 (Feb 3, 2015)

figured I would try to put a video on here. just put in two 6" and two 1-2" pieces of beech that have been seasoning since the tree fell from hurricane sandy. this beech will be nice for the next month or so.
its putting out some pretty nice secondary flames.


----------



## celticdoll (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm starting to realize I have been going through too much wood in the fireplace insert down below. Now I will be looking (through this forum) on how to move this heat through my house. It's 89 inside and 25 outside. West Michigan.
First night with the "new" Fisher. I'm concerned the non combustible wall I built is not adequate?? 

Any idea what temp the wall should be next to my "non combustible?'
Any help is appreciated...i'm a young and dumb one....


----------



## Randy700 (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm having stove withdrawal,I need help. It's been in the 70's here


----------



## Knots (Feb 4, 2015)

Chuggin' along.  Sorry - no dog...


----------



## Smalltownwoodburner (Feb 4, 2015)

Wood Stove Secondary Burn:


----------



## bsruther (Feb 4, 2015)

Loaded at 10:00 last night and just now reloaded at 9:00 with the stove room at 76. It was 26 outside when I got up.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## teamblue0171 (Feb 4, 2015)

Here she is.


----------



## begreen (Feb 4, 2015)

celticdoll said:


> I'm starting to realize I have been going through too much wood in the fireplace insert down below. Now I will be looking (through this forum) on how to move this heat through my house. It's 89 inside and 25 outside. West Michigan.
> First night with the "new" Fisher. I'm concerned the non combustible wall I built is not adequate??
> 
> Any idea what temp the wall should be next to my "non combustible?'
> Any help is appreciated...i'm a young and dumb one....


Yes, this stove will eat wood quickly. Start a new thread in the classics forum together with a picture of the installation and some dimensions to the nearest combustibles. We'll take a look.


----------



## bsruther (Feb 4, 2015)

teamblue0171 said:


> Here she is.
> 
> View attachment 152605
> View attachment 152606


I have that same fan. It can really move some hot air, more than the blower even.


----------



## JRitz187 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## webby3650 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Corey (Feb 5, 2015)

Got time on my hands today, so here is a whole montage:

Upstairs wood burner before





To make an omelet, you need to break a few eggs...and rip out a few walls...









Getting closer (skip ahead through a couple months of late nights and weekends...)





Total remodel and ready for Christmas





Halloween:






Gasser in the basement - before was just a blank wall.

Core drilling the flue pipe through the block / chimney of the masonry FP upstairs





First fire to check it all out





A little sheetrock hung





Getting closer





Christmas


----------



## Laurent Cyr (Feb 5, 2015)

countybrown said:


> For most of us in the Midwest and the East Coast, its been cold and wicked outside lately. Snowed all day Sunday and supposed to start again this afternoon. Temps have been between 2 and 5 today, with highs not supposed to break above 20 until Friday. Welcome to Wisconsin winter huh?
> 
> So with that being the case, the wood stove has been earning it's keep. As usual it's a beautiful 75 inside.
> 
> Let's see what you guys have going!  I'll start:




I LOVE that kettle on the stove.  Where did you get it?


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 5, 2015)

Cracks me up how many animals show up in the shared photos.  The shot I shared was a "promo.", kitties in workrooms are generally frowned upon.  But it's my shop and 2 kitties have their very own special beds here.  (should I have clicked "thumbnail" before I posted the shot?)


----------



## countybrown (Feb 5, 2015)

Laurent Cyr said:


> I LOVE that kettle on the stove.  Where did you get it?


Thanks, he's always popular! I got him from Amazon. Holds plenty of water and the steam comes out his nose. Here is another picture and the link on Amazon. 
http://www.amazon.com/Plow-Hearth-Dragon-Woodstove-Steamer/dp/B002ZPFZIU


----------



## Laurent Cyr (Feb 5, 2015)

countybrown said:


> Thanks, he's always popular! I got him from Amazon. Holds plenty of water and the steam comes out his nose. Here is another picture and the link on Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/Plow-Hearth-Dragon-Woodstove-Steamer/dp/B002ZPFZIU




Darn!  Not available on Amazon Canada!


----------



## begreen (Feb 5, 2015)

You can order direct from Plow and Hearth
http://www.plowhearth.com/woodstove-steamers.htm


----------



## Laurent Cyr (Feb 5, 2015)

begreen said:


> You can order direct from Plow and Hearth
> http://www.plowhearth.com/woodstove-steamers.htm



Yes!  That's where I went to after.  Comes to $100 but will be a great conversation piece!


----------



## begreen (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes, the shipping to Canada is pricey.


----------



## Creekheat (Feb 5, 2015)

23 and toasty in kentucky!


----------



## Bigsby (Feb 5, 2015)

Creekheat said:


> 23 and toasty in kentucky!
> 
> View attachment 152723


That's a cool looking stove. What make and model is it?


----------



## clark77 (Feb 5, 2015)

Jotul F55. Possibly my next purchase. I got to see one at the dealer today. Very nice.


----------



## Haven (Feb 5, 2015)

Enviro Boston 1700. Minus 10 tonight!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 5, 2015)

Those Bostons are really nice looking heaters.


----------



## Woody Stover (Feb 5, 2015)

Bobbin said:


> This is the stove in my workroom (in front of some of my work).....the thermostat kicks on and warms the space to 58-60F  at 5:30AM and I light the stove at 6AM.  Once the stove is rocking along, I may reload mid-morning if it's really cold, but oftentimes I don't bother.  The space is always comfy, painting dries quickly, and I don't have to burn a lot of wood or break the bank to use the furnace.  I absolutely love this stove... my favorite offering from Woodstock.  It's not for everyone but I was sad to learn the Classi has been "retired".  I love its clean lines and way the soapstone has been showcased.  Quiet, elegant, and unassuming.


Beautiful room!  With that stove I'm sure the furnace would never come on if you didn't want it to; Maybe you need to heat other areas of the house? I bet that solid stone front throws massive radiation when the stove is crankin'! BTW, we will need close-up pics of some of your favorite "works."


----------



## Creekheat (Feb 6, 2015)

Bigsby said:


> That's a cool looking stove. What make and model is it?



Jotul F55 Carabassett. Love it.


----------



## Mainely Saws (Feb 6, 2015)

-3 degree's outside & the Hampton 300 keeping us warm ..................


----------



## clark77 (Feb 6, 2015)

0 degrees here and my regency is struggling. I think its ready for the handoff to the bigger jotul f55

seems that we are having a longer cold snap than we did last year.


----------



## Knots (Feb 6, 2015)

-22F this morning.




The Carrabassett is pushing back...


----------



## NinjaTech (Feb 6, 2015)

Only down to 14 here last night. Tomorrow's high is 65!


----------



## countybrown (Feb 6, 2015)

Lots of awesome stoves out there. Mine burned out yesterday afternoon when I forgot to haul wood into the garage before going to work for the night. Wife wasn't as keen on the idea of hauling a bunch as I was. Had to let the furnace take over for a while until I woke up this morning.


----------



## begreen (Feb 6, 2015)

55F outside. I'd show the heatpump but it's pouring rain right now. So here is a shot from earlier in the season.


----------



## countybrown (Feb 12, 2015)

begreen said:


> 55F outside. I'd show the heatpump but it's pouring rain right now. So here is a shot from earlier in the season.
> 
> View attachment 152780


Have the temps by you dropped again begreen? The temps here just broke into the double digits a while ago, and not supposed to get much better for a few days. 77 in the house now, 12 outside. 

Even better than that.....I just got my gas bill and it's only $25 higher than during the warm months. Needless to say, the furnace has been getting very little exercise.


----------



## begreen (Feb 12, 2015)

No, it was 51F overnight and it's already 57F! These are typical May temps. Bees are starting to come out and the grass is starting to grow quickly. Crazy weather.


----------



## Holzstapel (Feb 12, 2015)

clark77 said:


> Jotul F55. Possibly my next purchase. I got to see one at the dealer today. Very nice.
> 
> View attachment 152733



I know that stove!  That's where I purchased my F55.


----------



## Supersurvey (Feb 12, 2015)

Getting ready for a cold night with our Hampton HI200


----------



## Dieselhead (Feb 12, 2015)

begreen said:


> No, it was 51F overnight and it's already 57F! These are typical May temps. Bees are starting to come out and the grass is starting to grow quickly. Crazy weather.


Going to be a low of 0 overnight here and a high of 12 tomorrow! West coast>east coast


----------



## littlericky (Feb 12, 2015)

Not fully loaded but throwing off great heat!


----------



## marajade (Feb 12, 2015)

happy cat. just got her going. currently 19 outside going down to 3


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks just like my lil black cat Michelle. She is snoozing in front of the stove too. We are only at 23 with 35 MPH winds so far headed down to 7. She is in for a shock when she drives me crazy and I let here out in the morning.


----------



## marajade (Feb 12, 2015)

i had my contractor over my house earlier to talk about a bath renovation... he hadn't seen the stove yet but when he did he was dying of jealousy  he was bothered by my hearth not being flush, but i actually prefer it raised up. 

so i'm outside boston and thus have like 48" of snow in my yard... my oil company came today to try and refill my tank and the guy was so torqued off that we hadn't dug him out a path so he could get to the tank faucet. he was yelling "you do nothing for me nothing, so i not give you oil". i was like "uh, i spent hours digging you a path after the first two storms and i've been busy shoveling snow off my roof since this last storm and just didn't get to it yet". he keeps going "you will run out of oil and you freeze. YOU FREEZE. i will not dig you out i have other customers i must fill".

i so badly wanted to tell him to go off himself because i have 450lbs of cast iron in my living room now ensuring i don't freeze. in fact, its 80 degrees in the house! i was good tho and kept my mouth shut. i have 3/8 of a tank and i'm not scared. i'll get the path dug before we run out. 

the guy was just so rude about it. does he think i'm just sitting on my butt all day long? seriously. everyone around here is dealing with the snow aftermath on a regular basis. hardly anyone on my street has their oil path dug out yet. the company we used last year used to put on snow pants and just haul the hose through the snow. this guy had khaki pants with duct tape around the hems. of course he didn't want to do his job dressed like that.


----------



## Osagebndr (Feb 12, 2015)

Going down to 9* tonite and the summits cruising away. Oops forgot to turn the camera sideways lol you get the point


----------



## countybrown (Feb 12, 2015)

3 degrees out, 76 inside. Just over 2 hours into this load a lots secondary burn still rolling along.


----------



## lopiliberty (Feb 12, 2015)

12 outside with -3 windchill.  The night load cooking away at 750.  If you look real close you can see the air wash glowing red.  Got it up to 93 but that's because I had the fan on high trying to keep it from going over 750


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 12, 2015)

marajade said:


> i so badly wanted to tell him to go off himself because i have 450lbs of cast iron in my living room now ensuring i don't freeze. in fact, its 80 degrees in the house! i was good tho and kept my mouth shut.



I didn't do so good. During Snowmageddon the fool contracted to plow the addition next to us piled eight feet of snow in front of my driveway. When I got down there and saw that he was just making another run, I pounded on his window and he rolled it down and I said get that stuff out of my way. He yelled "Everybody complain! Screw you." And grabbed the door handle to open it. I yanked the door open and him out into the street and told him that he was gonna really hate having to tell people how bad that old man kicked his ass..

He got in and moved it.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 12, 2015)

We have a Jotul Firelight 12, and a Jotul Firelight 12, and a Jotul Firelight 12.






Here, have a seat:




If you're a regular here, you know one is not actually hooked up.


----------



## FionaD (Feb 13, 2015)

Joful said:


> Here, have a seat


 You know what? I'd love to... I'd love to _look around_ that amazing house actually. It's pretty much the same age as my wee cottage here. Bit bigger tho!


----------



## Plow Boy (Feb 13, 2015)

Got up this morning and I've got her rolling


----------



## cableman (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice looking stoves out there!


----------



## marajade (Feb 13, 2015)

Joful, you're a baller. I love it!

Bart, good for you!

Cableman, I love the hearth... Especially that gorgeous slab of stone!! I searched everywhere for a piece of slate that big


----------



## Plow Boy (Feb 13, 2015)

Here a short video of my boys enjoying the fire.  This, in my book, is what it all about.
The wood stove becomes the heart of the house.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/photos/?s...&did=acf1a829a43b8e966050d5ad02d156fc52e9e1b0


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 13, 2015)

There are some really nice set ups here.  And happy pets...


----------



## marajade (Feb 13, 2015)

Plow Boy said:


> Here a short video of my boys enjoying the fire.  This, in my book, is what it all about.
> The wood stove becomes the heart of the house.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/photos/?s...&did=acf1a829a43b8e966050d5ad02d156fc52e9e1b0



this is my favorite part about having the stove.


----------



## Snotrocket (Feb 13, 2015)

I've got two dogs to keep warm!


----------



## huauqui (Feb 13, 2015)

Here is my Fireview tonight


----------



## Ashful (Feb 13, 2015)

Plow Boy said:


> Here a short video of my boys enjoying the fire.  This, in my book, is what it all about.
> The wood stove becomes the heart of the house.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/photos/?s...&did=acf1a829a43b8e966050d5ad02d156fc52e9e1b0


Your fire is... blue?

Am I the only one who worried what the wife would think if she caught me watching videos of other folks' woodstoves?


----------



## Reppinger (Feb 14, 2015)

I will finish the final painting and tile border tomorrow


----------



## Plow Boy (Feb 14, 2015)

> Your fire is... blue?




It was probably the camera, or a color stick from tsc.  They are pretty cool we use them a lot around the holidays the kids love's them.


----------



## Wolves1 (Feb 14, 2015)

8 degrees outside and I love it.


----------



## Plow Boy (Feb 14, 2015)

Typical Sat. Morning.


----------



## WoodpileOCD (Feb 14, 2015)

Favorite seat in the house.


----------



## Holzstapel (Feb 14, 2015)

Hot bed of coals this morning made a quick warming fire.


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute (Feb 14, 2015)

Lazy Saturday morning


----------



## Plow Boy (Feb 14, 2015)

husky345 vermont resolute said:


> Lazy Saturday morning



Nice stove!


----------



## Plow Boy (Feb 14, 2015)

Holzstapel said:


> Hot bed of coals this morning made a quick warming fire



Nice, looks like she went right to work heating your house. Beautiful hearth design.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Feb 14, 2015)

begreen said:


> 55F outside. I'd show the heatpump but it's pouring rain right now. So here is a shot from earlier in the season.
> 
> View attachment 152780


begreen , does that solar fan work or is it more of a show piece?


----------



## begreen (Feb 14, 2015)

It's worked ok for 13 years, but the TEG is finally dying. The air movement is slow and steady. It also is a good visual indicator of how hot the stove is running.


----------



## Sawset (Feb 14, 2015)

Oslo 500


----------



## begreen (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice setting for the stove. Love the woodwork and wood box.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 14, 2015)

Holzstapel said:


> View attachment 153591


Would love to see some other photos of that house, Holz.  Looks like it might be a cool place.


----------



## clark77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Enjoying the first night after break in fires. 17 degrees outside and nice and warm in here. Only a few splits in there and this stove is putting out some nice heat. I'm not going to push the stove, i want to learn how it likes to burn.


----------



## dafattkidd (Feb 14, 2015)

I have really been enjoying this thread. There are some beautiful homes and stoves posted here. Here's my set up. It's not exactly a show stopper, but it gets the job done.


----------



## patdale (Feb 14, 2015)

Keeping the cat warm.


----------



## Oldman47 (Feb 14, 2015)

clark77 said:


> View attachment 153627
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the first night after break in fires. 17 degrees outside and nice and warm in here. Only a few splits in there and this stove is putting out some nice heat. I'm not going to push the stove, i want to learn how it likes to burn.


I see your dog does not know about the 36 inches minimum to combustibles.


----------



## clark77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> I see your dog does not know about the 36 inches minimum to combustibles.



No he doesn't. He was sitting staring at the flames earlier.


----------



## Oldman47 (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice looking pup. Is he 6 months old yet?


----------



## clark77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Just turned a year old. Still a goofy puppy.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 14, 2015)

One of my dogs routinely lies in the fireplace, on the left side of the stove, with her legs extending under the stove.  Hasn't caught fire... yet.


----------



## JA600L (Feb 15, 2015)

Pushing the Ideal Steel a bit.


----------



## Creekheat (Feb 15, 2015)

now that's how us do a jigsaw puzzle!


----------



## countybrown (Feb 15, 2015)

Awesome stove pics everybody. Keep them coming. I always thought I had a pretty sweet setup, but some here are putting me to shame and making me jealous.


----------



## FionaD (Feb 15, 2015)

This is Rory's "You're gonna reload soon, aren't you?" look


----------



## Diabel (Feb 15, 2015)

Sometimes I get lucky and am able to run it like BK.
Boring.....


----------



## setitonfire (Feb 15, 2015)

Loaded up with silver maple.


----------



## Diabel (Feb 15, 2015)

Diabel said:


> Sometimes I get lucky and am able to run it like BK.
> Boring.....



Sorry about the side pics.


----------



## Knots (Feb 15, 2015)

setitonfire said:


> Loaded up with silver maple.
> 
> View attachment 153688


Looks like you could have squeezed _juuuusst_ a little more in there.


----------



## baysideburner (Feb 15, 2015)

Some really nice looking setups Im a big fan of freestanding inthe fireplace that is my next way to do it. Anyway im in central long island sitting here on the couch in balmy 76 degrees inside temps courtesy of my 2014 hampton I 300, white oak and empty house !!.perfect sunday.


----------



## cableman (Feb 15, 2015)

baysideburner said:


> Some really nice looking setups Im a big fan of freestanding inthe fireplace that is my next way to do it. Anyway im in central long island sitting here on the couch in balmy 76 degrees inside temps courtesy of my 2014 hampton I 300, white oak and empty house !!.perfect sunday.
> View attachment 153692



Nice i just installed one of those for a buddy, great heater! I worked in it today here on the island but am enjoying being home now!


----------



## mwatt65 (Feb 15, 2015)

Just want to thanks to everyone here for all the help with fire & wood knowledge!


----------



## beardley (Feb 15, 2015)

1F outside; 70 and easy working inside.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 15, 2015)

Tell us about that building, beardley.


----------



## beardley (Feb 15, 2015)

Joful said:


> Tell us about that building, beardley.



The building is circa 2013, made by a couple hippies (wife and I) we did it the old way, full dimension rough cut lumber and we did the timber frame by hand. Walls are strawbale with a healthy coat of traditional lime plaster inside and out.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow... I am impressed!  Is the straw carrying the plaster directly, or is there a furring / lathe system to carry that load?


----------



## beardley (Feb 15, 2015)

We did use a poly mesh however it's main purpose is crack prevention. Many folks forgo mesh of any sort. Bales are a pretty good key for the plaster. It was incredible what a difference the plaster made in the stiffness of the house. We worked with an engineer, but I was a little nervouse for a while before we plastered. I could grab a stud on the 2nd floor and shake the whole place. Now that it's plastered I'm not afraid of the big bad wolf anymore. Let him try and blow down 20tons of plaster!


----------



## ChadD (Feb 15, 2015)

Both stoves on a cold night.


----------



## Bmore (Feb 16, 2015)

Into my best wood of the season. Single digit temps and the insert is still heating our home. I'm not even filling the firebox. Trying to make spring with my last cord...


----------



## Plow Boy (Feb 16, 2015)

ChadD said:


> Both stoves on a cold night.


 

didn't realize you guys did that up north too.  Ya'll might be alright after all.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Feb 16, 2015)

Plow Boy said:


> didn't realize you guys did that up north too.  Ya'll might be alright after all.



Someone this morning said "when it gets this cold, those stoves are just space heaters" paraphrased  -


----------



## Plow Boy (Feb 16, 2015)

no, i was talking about the shotgun above the stove.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Feb 16, 2015)

Plow Boy said:


> no, i was talking about the shotgun above the stove.


Lololol- yup we'll be fine, if there coming up from the south they won't make it to the ny boarder - that's were my house is... From the east they won't get to PA and from the west they'll get stopped before NYC , from the North.. Ahhh nothing is coming from the north right now, it's to cold


----------



## YellowGold (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Holzstapel (Feb 17, 2015)

patdale said:


> Keeping the cat warm.



My cat is very weary of the woodstove.  Over the past month he has been freaking out because of all the construction in the house and the comings and goings of strangers.  Now there is this 4 legged beast with a wide mouth full of flames that makes strange noises.  We are hoping he comes around and appreciates the warmth, but right now he is steering clear.


----------



## begreen (Feb 17, 2015)

I think he'll come around. Our cat is the opposite. He sits on the hearth rug and patiently waits for me to start a fire. When I do I can barely manage the wood because he is bumping against it and purring loudly.


----------



## Holzstapel (Feb 23, 2015)

begreen said:


> I think he'll come around. Our cat is the opposite. He sits on the hearth rug and patiently waits for me to start a fire. When I do I can barely manage the wood because he is bumping against it and purring loudly.



I think Wallace figured it out over the weekend.  Late Saturday night we were both watching the fire.  The photo was taken on Sunday - he didn't move from that spot.


----------

